# Those crazy Marines.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, so my wife and I are having lunch at our local Carl's Jr. restaurant. 

In walk three Marines. Two of them, are in full Dress Blue Uniform, and appear to be appropriately dressed. The third Marine is wearing his Dress Blue slacks, low-quarters (oxfords, for those of you that haven't been in the military) and wearing a plain white t-shirt. 

I do a double-take to make sure I'm actually seeing what I'm seeing. The other two Marines are looking uncomfortable with the 3rd Marine. They are carrying their white hat under their left arm as they should. 

They are also standing a bit away from the Marine in the white t-shirt. My wife is looking at the Marine as well and she has a confused look on her face. She looks at me and asks about it. I tell her he's out of uniform and is in the wrong. 

They all stand there until their order is ready and leave. They all get into a USMC marked van. The Marine in the t-shirt is also the driver. They then leave the parking lot. 

I don't know why the Marine in the t-shirt was dressed as he was. At one time, I thought about approaching him and asking if he knew for fact, that he was out of uniform and violating the USMC dress code? 

It was quite obvious that the two Marines in uniform were very uncomfortable with their fellow Marine in the t-shirt. The two in uniform were a Private and a PFC. 

I'm a former Army Airborne Ranger, and if we were in Dress Greens, the only piece of clothing article that we could remove in public, if the situation allowed, was our jacket. To be caught in public, out of uniform, was an automatic Article 15. 

The Marine in the t-shirt, needed to have someone challenge him, and put the fear of God in him.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> The Marine in the t-shirt, needed to have someone challenge him, and put the fear of God in him.


So why didn't you?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> So why didn't you?


They left before I had the chance, and before I was done eating. :watching:


----------



## rolandrock (Sep 21, 2012)

paratrooper said:


> The Marine in the t-shirt, needed to have someone challenge him, and put the fear of God in him.


Next time, just say thank you and pick up their check. IMHO


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

The one in the t-shirt never should have left that van! the other 2 should have gotten him the food. Did the one in the white shirt have a blood stripe on his pants? and where was this Carl's Jr?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Most likely the van should not have been there in the first place......


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

ponzer04 said:


> The one in the t-shirt never should have left that van! the other 2 should have gotten him the food. Did the one in the white shirt have a blood stripe on his pants? and where was this Carl's Jr?


Yes, the Marine in the t-shirt had the blood stripe on his slacks.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

chessail77 said:


> Most likely the van should not have been there in the first place......


Marines get hungry just like the rest of us. We don't get a whole lot of Marines in Dress Blues in our area. Most likely, they were passing thru and decided to stop for a bite to eat.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> Yes, the Marine in the t-shirt had the blood stripe on his slacks.


that would explain why the two in correct dress didn't force the other to stay in the vehicle. And yes Marines get hungry however we arent' the Army and just wonder into places in camies or improper dress. He was in the wrong and should not have gone into there like that.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I was a Marine for many years and what he did was a BIG no-no. He should have gotten his ass chewed right off. Not only was he out of uniform, the example he was setting for the junior Marines with him was terrible. Young Privates and PFC's are extremely impressionable.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SMann said:


> I was a Marine for many years and what he did was a BIG no-no. He should have gotten his ass chewed right off. Not only was he out of uniform, the example he was setting for the junior Marines with him was terrible. Young Privates and PFC's are extremely impressionable.


Due to the Marine wearing a t-shirt, I had no idea as to what rank he was. But, he did appear to be about the same age as his fellow two Marines.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

the blood stripe would mean he out ranks the other two and thus is the one in command the age doesn't mean anything he is and NCO and should have lived up to it.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

paratrooper,
I didn't necessarily mean you should have spoke up. Especially if you were not sure of USMC rules. I just meant his actions definately deserved someone who knew he was being a bad boy to remove part of his backside.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Granted, I wasn't a Marine and I don't know a whole lot about their dress uniforms. 

But, it was very obvious that the one in the t-shirt was out of uniform. It just struck me as very strange and wrong.


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

The two who were in their blues were escorting him to his direct-commissioning ceremony. :yawinkle:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

They should have gone through the Drive Thru.............problem solved.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

What a treat it would have been to watch if he had run into an active duty Sgt.Maj USMC (1 each)


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

My opinion all Marines are crazy...
Just ask them..


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes we are... otherwise we wouldn't have chosen to be Marines, lol.


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

I would agree we're all crazy..
Semper Fi..


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Oooh Rahhh!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

:smt023Quality tat. Nice lines and detail.


----------

